# Nach Upgrade auf KDE4.6 keine Menüeinträge mehr

## cryptosteve

Moin,

dieser Thread folgt den Anfängen aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6569117.html#6569117

ich habe kürzlich ein Upgrade auf KDE4.6 vollzogen. Im Prinzip hat's gut durchgebaut, nur zwei kleine Bugs haben mich dabei vorübergehend auf +semantic-desktop gezwungen. 

Unterm Strich läuft alles super, mit der Ausnahne, dass ich in meinem kmenu keine Programmeinträge mehr habe. Meine Favoriten sind noch vorhanden, allerdings mit Programmnamen ("libreoffice-writer" anstatt "Textverarbeitung", etc.). Unter Anwendungen sehe ich dann gar keine Kategorien und Programme mehr. Die "Öffnen mit"-Dialoge sind ebenfalls frei von Inhalten.

Wer etwas zum Verbleib der Anwendungseinträge sagen kann, wendet sich bitte an mich.  :Very Happy:  Danke ....

P.S.: Das erneute emergen von kde-base/kdelibs kde-base/kdepimlibs kde-base/kdeplasma-addons kde-base/plasma-workspace habe ich bereits erfolglos hinter mich gebracht.

----------

## poOoch

```
kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
```

hat bei mir geholfen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Hi,

als root oder als User ausführen. Im Prinzip kommt bei beidem momentan nur folgende Meldung.

```
[stell @ fightclub:~]% kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kbuildsycoca4(18661): "applications.menu"  not found in  ("/home/stell/.config/menus/", "/etc/xdg/menus/")
```

Aber der Befehl sagt mir irgendwas, damit gehe ich mal googlen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Args, habs schon.

Die Datei in /etc/xdg/menus/ heisst neuerdings kde-4.6-applications.menu. Ich habs einfach mal in applications.menu umbenannt und den o.g. Befehl nochmal ausgeführt. Schwups, da ist mein Menü wieder. 

Nur die Einträge in "Favoriten" sind noch nicht ganz ok, aber die kann ich zur Not auch per Hand umbenennen.

Danke für den Hinweis.

----------

